# I'm a student and I need cooks to complete a short survey, please



## inquiring (Apr 20, 2006)

My survey is short. It's for a marketing research class and i need to know if burn products are necessary in the industry. If you cook as a career or at home please answer some quick questions.... 
short one sentence answers or less are perfect!
thank you. -rose


1. Do you cook at: home or work or both
2. How often do you order supplies for the kitchen?
3.What do you use to treat kitchen burns?
4.Have you ever ordered first aid supplies from a catalog?
-What catalogs do you order your first aid supplies from?
5.Do you order from any other means, if so where?
6.Do you use burn products in the kitchen?
If so, which brands.
What do you like about the product?
7.Approximately how many times do you need to refill burn product?
8.How many people are staffed in the kitchen?
9.Have you ever been to the hospital for a kitchen burn?
10.Are you concerned with scarring?
11.On a scale of 1-5 how important are burn products in the kitchen?
1.Unimportant
2.Somewhat Unimportant
3.Neutral
4.Somewhat Important
5.Important


----------



## dan s. lamerde (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm a line cook and therefore can't speak on inventory side of your survey. I cook at work and at home when i can ( i have 2 full time jobs). I'm a line cook and therefore cannot comment about the inventory side of the industry but there are about 12 cooks at my restaurant 2 sous chefs and 1 chef, i don't believe anyone has been taken to the hospital for burns. most of the cooks treat burns by cursing and then getting back to work. I know that our kitchen does carry burn cream, for our opening dry run one of the cooks grabbed a saute pan off the range without using a towel/mitt (she didn't last too long in the industry). Scars are just a part of the job, i'm new to the industry and already have a nice scar across my pointer and index fingers from cleaning our wood burning oven ( i think it's sexy).

good luck on the project,
G


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Hi, Rose -- this really belongs in the Culinary Students forum (even if you are a marketing student  . Anyway, I'll answer based on when I used to cook professionally:

1. Do you cook at: home or work or *both*
2. How often do you order supplies for the kitchen? *Prof: Food was ordered daily; non-food as-needed; first aid: never (once the kit ran out, the only thing that was replaced -- maybe -- was the finger cots)*
3.What do you use to treat kitchen burns? *If near a sink, cold water, ice if there's any around; usually nothing*
4.Have you ever ordered first aid supplies from a catalog? *No*
-What catalogs do you order your first aid supplies from? *N/A*
5.Do you order from any other means, if so where? *Prof: Somebody cames around every once in a while to peddle something, and if we wanted to get rid of him/her fast, we'd order something; Home: drugstore*
6.Do you use burn products in the kitchen? *No*
If so, which brands. *N/A*
What do you like about the product? *N/A*
7.Approximately how many times do you need to refill burn product? *N/A*
8.How many people are staffed in the kitchen? *Prof: 4 to 8; Home: 1 (me; I don't let my husband near the stove)*
9.Have you ever been to the hospital for a kitchen burn? *No*
10.Are you concerned with scarring? *Prof: Yes: SCARS ARE A BADGE OF HONOR, AND I WANTED MINE; Home: no*
11.On a scale of 1-5 how important are burn products in the kitchen?
1.Unimportant

As Dan said, in a professional kitchen, there's no time to waste on treating injuries (which tend to happen when things are busiest). You yelp, you wrap your hand in a towel, and you get on with work. If you burn yourself seriously enough to need to go to the hospital (for example, you try to empty the deep fryer before it's cooled down), you're an idiot and shouldn't be allowed to work in a professional kitchen.


----------



## inquiring (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks you guys!!! I really appreciate you taking the time to fill this out, it's really helped!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Inquiring, we hope you'll come back and make use of the entire board! There's a lot to learn here.

I'm moving this to the Culinary Students' forum, as Suzanne suggested. You may get more responses that way.

Good luck!
Mezzaluna


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

1. Both
2. Supplies? Food items and food related items, every day.
3. Cold water, or ice. If the burn is bad send them to the doctor. The only thing to watch out for with burns is if you're not carefull infection can set in.
4. Never
-What catalogs do you order your first aid supplies from? Huh? Bandaids from Costco, finger cots from the pharmacy, anything else, send them to the doctor, because I'm not one, and I'm not running a pharmacy either.
5. No
6. No.

7. N/A
8. 4
9. Yes, about a week after the burn, infection had set in(ankle/foot) 
10. Facial area, yes. Anywhere else, not realy
11. Unimportant -Yup. Messy too, and will get into the food. If the burn is that bad, send them to the doctor.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

My answers are exactly the same as Suzanne's and Foodpump's except for the size of kitchen staff question.

The worst burns are the ones from cleaning the fryer. Once we had to send a guy to the hospital. Caramel burns are bad too but I've never seen it happen.

Then there are the stupid ones like leaving a pan on the fire and forgetting, then grabbing it by the handle. Also those oven burns you get from pulling stuff out.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

1. Mostly at work.
2. Not very often, as needed.
3. Cold water, then some cream.
4. No.
5. Usually just send someone to the drugstore if we need something.
6. Just Polysporin - it works alright and is used for burns, cuts, etc...
7. Not often.
8. 5-8
9. No, most are minor.
10. Not really. 
11. 2 - most burns are very minor, heck I work the hot line and barely ever burn myself (we do low volume high end food)


----------

